# I love ice cream



## aburbi

How do I say "I love ice cream" in filipino?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

Hi aburbi, 

"I love ice cream" 

*Gustong-gusto ko ang Ice-cream.*
or 
*Gustong-gusto ko ang sorbetes.
*

You can use _ice-cream_ as filipinos use taglish a lot. 

Regards. Mys


----------



## niernier

_"I love ice cream"_

*Paborito ko ang ice cream.*


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with the above and just add that _*love*_ and *like* are not as interchangeable in Tagalog as it is in English.  We can say "*I love / like ice cream*," but in Tagalog you would not say "*Mahal* (love) ko ang ice cream," unless you were writing in a figurative manner and desire a specific effect. Rather, you would use the equivalent of like (*gusto* or even *paborito*) as indicated above.


----------



## aburbi

Thank you all.


----------



## apsicle

You can also say: *Mahilig ako sa ice cream.*


----------



## mataripis

hilig ko yang ays krim!


----------



## puny_god

I would also put it as Mahilig ako sa ice cream.
On days that I crave for ice cream, I would say "Gusto ko ng ice cream"


----------

